

Drawing application in 1kb of Javascript - mudx
http://mudcu.be/journal/js1k-what-can-1kb-of-javascript-do.html

======
tptacek
1k of Javascript and many tens of thousands of lines of C code to implement
the <canvas> attribute.

~~~
mudx
True. The point is how easy is on the programmer.

~~~
pan69
Like Flash and Actionscript?

~~~
mudx
Very similar. I'm not challenging Actionscript developers, this is an entry to
the JS1k.com competition. I don't understand why it's being compared to C++ (a
language that isn't web compatible) and Actionscript (a very fine language,
but not part of the JS1k competition).

FYI - there is no war between HTML and Actionscript, the whole tension around
that has really been getting to me. They are both good, I use both -
PixelBender is especially amazing. I don't see why when anyone mentions HTML5,
Javascript, or <canvas> it triggers so many emotions. We're all trying to push
the web forwards together.

